# Bee Tree



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

I had a logger call me a few days ago letting me know he has a bee tree in his log pile and asked if I wanted to come get it. I said sure. So I went expecting a rotted out old tree. What I found instead is a 20 inch diameter sugar maple that looked healthy and solid. After looking for a bit I found the old rotted branch which turned into the entrance for the bees. So I had him cut above and below the hive. Now I have a 6 foot long log filled with bees.

Now what the heck do I do with a log filled with honeybees? 

Thoughts:


----------



## Heintz88 (Feb 26, 2012)

Post in the correct forum? That being said, wait to see if the bees make I through the winter then either catch the swarms that come from it, cut them out, or cut the top to expose a hole and put a box on top and wait for them to come up.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Why would this be the incorrect forum? Dont commercial beekeepers get beelogs once in a while?

This is actually the second beelog given to me. The first one I cut in half and pulled the bees and brood out and put in box. Not looking for that adventure again. I do like the idea of putting a box on top and waiting for them to migrate up to it. The logger actually clipped the top of the hive and didnt realize it. So I nailed a piece of 1/2 inch plywood to the top before I propped the log upright. I also thought about keeping it just as a conversation piece.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

IMO most comercial keeps dont have time to "play" with logs or swarms, this will probably get more replies in "swarms and cut out" sectoin.


----------



## Heintz88 (Feb 26, 2012)

Exactly. Unless a swarm is within 10minutes from
Me and within arms reach I don't have time. The only exception is a concerned bee yard owner. Other then that,,, "no time" sigh.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1u1PMZsDtA

I have beginning and end videos of this cut out too. Let me know if you want to see them.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Lauri that is just how I extracted the last bee tree I had. That was years ago and I am not in that mode anymore. Thanks for sharing the Youtube link.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

So honeyman and HEintz you are both correct. I dont have time to monkey with the tree. I just wanted folks thoughts on it. I already know what I am going to do with the tree, which consequently is what I already did with it. Its standing up on end down by my pond and I will enjoy a hive of bees I NEVER work!

Yes it was actually 2 minutes from one of my yards. Who knows. Maybe I just got back a swarm I lost earlier.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)




----------

